# Teichmuscheln wie geht das ?



## preetz (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
meine Bitterlinge und ich haben ein Problem mit den beiden in meinem "Teich " lebenden Teichmuscheln.
Die Bitterlinge bemühen sich wirklich redlich um eine Zusammenarbeit mit den __ Muscheln zwecks Nachwuchs.
Aber die Muscheln sind so was von stur und öffnen sich nicht. Eine liegt schon seit geraumer Zeit eingebuddelt und rührt sich nicht vom Fleck. Die andere gerade mal 3 Tage im Teich hat sich eine Stelle gesucht und sich fast komplett eingegraben. An öffnen nicht zu denken. Die Bitterlinge tun mir fast schon Leid.

Ist das eventuell ein Wasserproblem? Ist es ein Nahrungsproblem ? Oder ist es ..................... ???????????


Vielen Dank vorab schon mal für aufklärende Antworten.

Peter


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juni 2014)

Hi

Was ich hier schon so über __ Muscheln gelesen habe ist eigentlich gut zusammen zu fassen. Wenn du sie schon sehen kannst, sind die Bedingungen schlecht für de Muscheln. Sie brauchen am besten eine grüne Brühe. Das erklärt aber noch nicht, warum sie sich zurück ziehen, denn davon bekommen sie erst recht keine Nahrung. Ich wollte auch schon welche einsetzen (ohne Fische, einfach so) aber die Bedingungen, die man als Teichbesitzer nicht erreichen möchte, ist gerade das, was die Muschel braucht. Da hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen eine Muschel da drin "gefangen" zu halten. Aber mit den Bitterlingen kommt man nicht drum herum, wenn man sie erhalten will.

Grüße Michael

PS: Sie mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bitterling.41957/#post-460391 .
Du brauchst eine der zwei Arten. Teichmuscheln scheinen da schon mal die Falschen zu sein.


----------



## StefanBO (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wenn Teichmuscheln sich öffnen, sind sie tot! Eine "Zusammenarbeit" ist nicht nötig. Die Öffnungen, durch die Wasser zur Nahrungfiltrierung einströmt, reichen aus, um mit den Legeröhren der Bitterlings-Weibchen die Eier einzusetzen - eine "geöffnete Muschel" würde ja auch keinen Schutz für den Fischnachwuchs bieten.

Realistischerweise scheint man von 500-1000 Litern Wasservolumen pro Muschel in einem naturnahen und eingefahrenen Gartenteich ausgehen zu müssen, um ein dauerhaftes Überleben zu ermöglichen. Eine "grüne Brühe" ist nun wirklich nicht nötig, andererseits ist der Einsatz von UVC oder anderen Grünalgen tötenden Mitteln eine starke Minderung der Habitatqualität bis hin zum K.O.-Kriterium. Teichmuscheln sind sehr empfindlich, auch gegen "Verunreinigungen" jeder Art und __ Parasiten/Krankheiten.

Wenn sie an einer Stelle liegen bleiben deutet das wohl eher darauf hin, dass sie dort beim Filtrieren ausreichend Nahrung finden.

P.S.
Teichmuscheln sind für Bitterlinge geeignet.

P.P.S.
Ich sehe gerade erst, beide ¿ (Ironie) __ Muscheln sind erst wenige Tage im Teich. Hast du den Eindruck, dass sie bisher gar nicht filtrieren? Dann _könnte_ es auch am Wasser liegen ...


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Peter,
hab mal nen link für Dich rausgesucht, kurz, knapp und verstänlich :

http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/teichtiere/teichmuscheln-im-gartenteich.html


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juni 2014)

Hi Stefan

Das heißt ich kann mit glasklarem Wasser trotzdem __ Muscheln ins Wasser setzen, wenn mein Teich schon 2 Jahre alt ist ?
Leider finde ich den Thread nicht mehr. Dort wurde dann dazu geraten immer die Muschel mit grünen Wasser, also extra Schwimmalgen züchten, zu füttern.
Haben wir irgendwo ne Info darüber. Finde das scheint irgendwie noch ein sehr seltenes Thema zu sein.
Was ist, wenn die Muscheln einen spalt weit geöffnet sind und das glibrige weiße zeug raus kommt ?

Grüße Michael

PS: Dann gehe ich jetzt mal ins Netz auf die Suche. Der Link von Jolantha ist ja schon mal was. Aber ist es wirklich nötig die Muscheln so zu versetzen ? Können de nicht selbst schwimmen ?


----------



## StefanBO (15. Juni 2014)

"Glasklar" ist offensichtlich relativ. Die Gewässer, in denen Teichmuscheln natürlicherweise leben, sind keine "grüne Brühe". Stabile Kolonien können sich aber nur in größeren Gewässern bilden, für Gartenteiche sind sie eigentlich nicht geeignet und nur bei Bitterlingsbesatz sinnvoll. In Gartenteichen bilden sich ja auch natürliche Kolonien von kleineren Muschelarten, die in ihrer Gesamtheit dann auch "mitfiltern". Als "Wasserklärer" sollte man große Teichmuscheln nicht missbrauchen.

Zufüttern ist immer möglich, aber sinnvoller ist ein an die Teichgröße angepasster Besatz, besser deutlich weniger als mehr. Egal, was einem im "Fachgeschäft" geraten wird (z.B. "200 Liter pro Muschel und für jedes Bitterlingspärchen eine eigene Muschel" - das wird nicht lange gutgehen).

Nachtrag:
Wenn aus __ Muscheln etwas rauskommt, bewegen sie sich fort. Bei den kleinen Muschelarten ist das gut und oft zu beobachten; habe zufällig aktuelle Fotos und setze sie jetzt gleich hier ein ...


----------



## preetz (15. Juni 2014)

StefanBO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......... nein, eine ist schon ein paar Wochen drin, die andere halt 3 Tage.
Bei der  "älteren" kann ich nixxx  feststellen, Die " jüngere" pustet schon mal Sandstaub auf ist aber komplett eingegraben.


----------



## preetz (15. Juni 2014)

............. das mit dem Umsetzen im Winter habe ich praktiziert. Hat leider nicht so funktioniert. Im Frühjahr wieder nach oben geholt, 1 Woche später leider tot.
Deshalb habe mir die 2 " Neuen " gekauft.


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juni 2014)

Hi

Gut, dann lass ich es sein. Nährstoffe entziehen sie ja eh nicht.  Wie effektiv die Filterung ist, ist natürlich auch wieder was anderes.

Wie können sich denn in geschlossenen abgetrennten Teichen kleine Mschelarten einfinden ?

Grüße Michael

Sorry preetz, dass ich mich eingeschmuggelt habe in dein Thread


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn die __ Muscheln einen spalt weit geöffnet sind und das glibrige weiße zeug raus kommt ?





StefanBO schrieb:


> Wenn aus Muscheln etwas rauskommt, bewegen sie sich fort.



Wenn sie sich fortbewegen, ist das weisse Zeug aber nicht glibbrig, sondern man kann gut sehen, wie sich abstoßen oder eingraben mit dem Fuß. Wenn es richtig glibbrig ist und die Muschel sich beim Anstipfen nicht schließt, hat sie leider das Zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## pema (15. Juni 2014)

@ Michael
wie ich zu meinen Kleinmuscheln gekommen bin, kann ich nur mutmaßen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie entweder als Eier oder als Mini-Mini-__ Muscheln an Pflanzen gehangen haben, die ich in den Teich eingebracht habe.
Allerdings habe ich diese netten Muscheln nur in der ersten Zeit meines Teiches (also in den ersten 2 Jahren) gesehen...seit dem habe ich keine mehr gefunden.
 

Wenn ich hier immer so lese wie problematisch die Haltung von Flussmuscheln sein kann, würde ich diesen Versuch gar nicht erst wagen und finde es unfassbar, dass diese Tiere in jeden Zoogeschäft als 'Wasserfilter' verkauft werden.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juni 2014)

Zebra- oder Wandermuscheln hängt an jedem dritten Stein welche man aus dem Mittellandkanal holt.
Wird schon als Plage bezeichnet, wenn sie sich in Wasserkraftwerken an die Turbienen/in die Zuläufe ansiedelt. Können einheimische Arten verdrängen, weil sie starke Filtriere sind und sich auch auf anderen __ Muscheln festsetzen und diese dadurch in der Bewegung behindern.
Werden widerum gerne von Wasservögeln und auch Fischen gefressen....

Wobei ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Kanal und beim drüberfahren heute habe ich mich über die Sichttiefe am Rand gewundert. 

http://neobiota.info/pdf/Dreissena.pdf


----------

